# So........it begins.



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

But I hope it finishes better than what Robert Mitchum's daddy used that observation on in Thunder Road. Here's the first step on my new museum I've been planning for so long. Got some ideas and supplies saved up and now seems to be a good time to get it in gear.


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

You must have union guys building that thing, put up wall go to coffee! Its going to look cool keep us posted.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

im sorry... i must have missed something! what is it? no info posted.
it kinda looks like road pillers to an expressway? i have no idea.


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't mean to leave you hanging. I had just forgot to post the second picture. Here's the front view after a little more work has been done. I am redesigning the door/lobby area to make the opening rectangular with square corners on the glass area. I've also decided to close in the second floor windows because I am planning on a museum area on the first floor only and a movie theater showing old racing movies and documentaries on the second floor. It's to be used as a new backdrop for my model photography since everyone has seen my racetracks and shops for so long.


----------



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice work! keep them union guys going!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's a Chevy dealership around here with a secnd floor display window like that. Usually has a 'Vette in it.


----------

